# AC 3DS NEW TRAILER E3 2011



## Justin (Jun 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wh3_ADXb4Sc

get out of my thread jer


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 7, 2011)

Swimming!? Sweet! I am definitely going to get this now.

What's with the tent near the beginning? Player's house?


----------



## Josh (Jun 7, 2011)

Nothing big to be honest, Will be like ACCF, It will get boring after some weeks.


----------



## Yokie (Jun 7, 2011)

You can now put things on the wall...

ABOUT FRIGGIN' TIME.


----------



## dabbido (Jun 7, 2011)

Awesome sauce!!! I always wanted to dive in the water and now its possible! you can put stuff on the wall now, and the player house is a tent? o,o pretty cool stuff! the only thing that would make it perfect would be if the player had his normal chubby/short look. It looks off, but its not that bad. Im stoked!


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 7, 2011)

Josh said:


> Nothing big to be honest, Will be like ACCF, It will get boring after some weeks.


 i think you're confused

more like gc to wild world, imo

but eh, to each their own i guess


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 7, 2011)

twinkinator said:


> Swimming!? Sweet! I am definitely going to get this now.
> 
> What's with the tent near the beginning? Player's house?


 In Animal Crossing for GameCube, tents were used by summer campers, villagers who visited your town but didn't actually live there.  Although some of them would decide to move in.  There were also igloos.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 7, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> i think you're confused
> 
> more like gc to wild world, imo
> 
> but eh, to each their own i guess


 If it is more like GC to WW, I will definitely preorder this game. 8D


----------



## Niya (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks pretty sweet, I'll have to get that. Thanks for showing that to us


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 7, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> In Animal Crossing for GameCube, tents were used by summer campers, villagers who visited your town but didn't actually live there.  Although some of them would decide to move in.  There were also igloos.


Oh yeah, I forgot about that.


----------



## Bogmire (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh god, it's really really real. Finally conformation that it wasn't just a showcase game for the 3DS.
I've already gotten used to the characters new models. God I can't wait for this. I heard Kid Icarus supports up to 7 players at once, so maybe this game will support more than 4 players.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 7, 2011)

OMG, swimming, tents, wall furniture, changeable shoes and trousers bushes around houses. Its awesome


----------



## TheFarmboy (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow! Sneaking returns, tents return, wall furniture, swimming, benches, and maybe new soundtrack to boot? Wow, that sounds quite impressive.


----------



## Bogmire (Jun 7, 2011)

crazyredd45 said:


> OMG, swimming, tents, wall furniture, changeable shoes and trousers bushes around houses. Its awesome





crazyredd45 said:


> changeable shoes


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 7, 2011)

Bogmire said:


>


 
I epic lol'd


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 7, 2011)

New music.

Lovely.  That's definitely a step in the right direction.


----------



## Solar (Jun 7, 2011)

OMG!!!!!!!!! I swear from that trailer i feel like im gonna literally die with excitement


----------



## MikeyBreeze (Jun 7, 2011)

I absolutely ADORE everything about this game and what I've seen of it:
I'm just growing cautiously scared that nothing at all has been shown regarding events; I really hope it isn't like Wild World where Halloween, Christmas, Easter & Thanksgiving are forgotten about 

Hopefully we can trust that the Nintendo employee's know to try and keep that in..


----------



## MikeyBreeze (Jun 7, 2011)

I do, however, feel that Nintendo have really listened to their fans regarding the gameplay in this - they've taken amazing aspects from all the games that they knew we loved, and even changed the tempo of the game in an entirely new way


----------



## Skipper82342 (Jun 7, 2011)

I SO HAS 2 GET IT!!!!! =3


----------



## Seemingly Stupendous (Jun 7, 2011)

*Since the music in the trailer is new, I'm pretty sure thats either a theme in the game for something or at least similar. I don't like it, really, but it is better than WW and CF. Maybe they will put some upbeat sounds in there.

Hanging on the walls is nice, I like that. I wonder if a lot of stuff can go on the walls or just a bit?

Swimming.. though I'm not sure what the point of it is something new. I LOVE that the pier is back = good fishing. 

The tent.. I'm sure thats just something to do for fun, kind of like what the neighbors did in the last 3. 

Looks like the river has some shores, maybe for swimming?

What is that at 0:27? Furniture outside? 

Def liking the lights outside during the night, the hibiscus flower bushes, the shrubs around the houses.

Also.. I haven't been on here for a while/looking at AC:3DS news, but what is that thing chasing you around at the end of the trailer.
Its also the same animal in the header for the site.

The human characters look awkward... I used to be fine with the new look (because its different) but..   *


----------



## Bogmire (Jun 7, 2011)

Seemingly Stupendous said:


> *Since the music in the trailer is new, I'm pretty sure thats either a theme in the game for something or at least similar. I don't like it, really, but it is better than WW and CF. Maybe they will put some upbeat sounds in there.
> 
> Hanging on the walls is nice, I like that. I wonder if a lot of stuff can go on the walls or just a bit?
> 
> ...



*YOU SHOULD WRITE WITH BIGGER WORDS JUST TO MAKE SURE EVERYONE CAN READ YOUR POST BRO*

Also I noticed the title is just "Welcome to Animal Crossing", think that's it actual title?


----------



## Princess (Jun 7, 2011)

Considering the clipboard, I'm guessing that dog thing is going to be your assistant. Since you know, you get to be the mayor of the town.


----------



## MasterC (Jun 7, 2011)

My first reaction to the trailer:

ZOMG! THIS IS SO CCCOOOOLLL!!!!! OMG! SWIMMING!!!!!!!!
*watches over and over*

I excaderated that a bit.


----------



## Brad (Jun 7, 2011)

I think this thread evidence that AC 3DS will bring back more traffic to the site.


----------



## Bogmire (Jun 7, 2011)

Brad said:


> I think this thread evidence that AC 3DS will bring back more traffic to the site.


 
Noooooo my secret club!


----------



## Skipper82342 (Jun 7, 2011)

OMG!! SWIMMING!!! CHANGE YOUR SHOES!!!! EPIC!!! IT SHOULD BE CALLED AC EPIC!!!! X3


----------



## Lobo (Jun 7, 2011)

sleepingsickness said:


> Considering the clipboard, I'm guessing that dog thing is going to be your assistant. Since you know, you get to be the mayor of the town.


 
Sweet. I'm assuming that she's there if you wanna build something like a bench or lamp post. I can't think of any other reason she would follow you.


----------



## Skipper82342 (Jun 7, 2011)

Lobo said:


> Sweet. I'm assuming that she's there if you wanna build something like a bench or lamp post. I can't think of any other reason she would follow you.


 
Or maybe they are already there


----------



## Lobo (Jun 7, 2011)

Skipper82342 said:


> Or maybe they are already there


 
I'd hope not. Maybe a few at the start. Since you're the mayor in the game I would think you'd have at least THAT much to customize.


----------



## rafren (Jun 7, 2011)

I can hear my wallet crying.


----------



## Skipper82342 (Jun 7, 2011)

Lobo said:


> I'd hope not. Maybe a few at the start. Since you're the mayor in the game I would think you'd have at least THAT much to customize.


 
I didn't think of that, but it's a good a idea. I now hope that you can make your own stuff. I know you could make desighns but I want to be able to make furniture. That would be really cool. I'll post more idea's I get here soon.


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 7, 2011)

MasterC said:


> My first reaction to the trailer:
> 
> ZOMG! THIS IS SO CCCOOOOLLL!!!!! OMG! SWIMMING!!!!!!!!
> *watches over and over*
> ...


 
Same here.


----------



## Skipper82342 (Jun 7, 2011)

twinkinator said:


> Same here.


 
me 2!! X3


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 7, 2011)

New customizable elements + New Music + It's Handheld = I will get.


----------



## Jake (Jun 8, 2011)

The musics reminds me of Super Mario Sunshine... But this looks amazing!!

I don't wanna get too excited over it. So was a release date set?


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 8, 2011)

I think it was in the next 12 months section and not 6 months so probably next year. Which shatters the 3 year sequence


----------



## MikeyBreeze (Jun 8, 2011)

God, I hope they do call it 'Welcome to Animal Crossing' and not some cheesey other name..


----------



## MikeyBreeze (Jun 8, 2011)

I hope this is like the release of AC:CF..
They released the initial trailer for that in the July of 2008, then it came into stores by November/December

DON'T MAKE US WAIT TOO LONG NINTENDO, PLEASSSE :'(


----------



## Jake (Jun 8, 2011)

Edit please.


----------



## MikeyBreeze (Jun 8, 2011)

Sorry to keep posting all over this..
but I wonder what's going to happen with YOUR house? Since you're the mayor, do you start off with it being huge? :O 
hmm..


----------



## bloop2424 (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice trailer, watched it on my 3ds
This game looks great, and i really liked the swimming thing


----------



## dxmkrew (Jun 8, 2011)

I am not embarassed to say that I teared up a little bit watching it.  lol.  :/


----------



## SamXX (Jun 8, 2011)

Looks so cute!


----------



## dxmkrew (Jun 8, 2011)

MikeyBreeze said:


> I absolutely ADORE everything about this game and what I've seen of it:
> I'm just growing cautiously scared that nothing at all has been shown regarding events; I really hope it isn't like Wild World where Halloween, Christmas, Easter & Thanksgiving are forgotten about
> 
> Hopefully we can trust that the Nintendo employee's know to try and keep that in..



Me too.  I am kind of hoping that they have regional holidays with fun activities for ALL areas that they formerly released DLC in, so it would encourage more people to find international friends.  It would be cool if Asia got Chinese New Year, and the US had a special fireworks show on the 4th, etc.  Day of The Dead in South America is something I had been hoping for for a while.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 8, 2011)

I'll definitely be buying this now I've seen the trailer. I wonder how the swimming aspect will work out? It could be good and serve a purpose or just pointless.


----------



## MikeyBreeze (Jun 8, 2011)

dxmkrew said:


> Me too.  I am kind of hoping that they have regional holidays with fun activities for ALL areas that they formerly released DLC in, so it would encourage more people to find international friends.  It would be cool if Asia got Chinese New Year, and the US had a special fireworks show on the 4th, etc.  Day of The Dead in South America is something I had been hoping for for a while.



Yeah, I completely agree. I hope they have included all that! It would make this game even more amazing than it looks!


----------



## MikeyBreeze (Jun 8, 2011)

an inkling to consider with this game may be:
will this be goodbye to Tortimer? 
and will we never see Pelly or Phyliss again either? D; considering that the blonde dog may be the 'eager secretary' we've all heard of..

I hope they have more ACopulation Growing locations again, like the wishing well, police station or post office.
I also hope, since the return of summer campers has been shown (from the player exiting through a tent in the trailer) - they'll be bringing back 'winter igloos' also. Those two were amazing features in the original game - and maybe even the return of that workout week run by Copper in front of the wishing well? Aaaah, it all depends on the capability of the WtAC game cartridge, I guess.. I'm sure whatever happens - it'll be amazing 

(does this mean the end of the Tom Nook pay back situation once and for all?)


----------



## Skipper82342 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm hoping to be able to go on with friends. Otherwise that would be dumb because DS was the first game system to have ac with  Wi-Fi and so this should have Wi-Fi. I'm hoping to go swimming with my friends!!! =D


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh God, the music. THE MUSIC. SO FANTASTIC.


----------



## Skipper82342 (Jun 8, 2011)

THIS HAS GOT 2 B TEH BEST GAME EVA!!!!


----------



## QuickKidQuips (Jun 9, 2011)

So much to process and only 1:47. D:


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 10, 2011)

Skipper82342 said:


> THIS HAS GOT 2 B TEH BEST GAME EVA!!!!


 
Highly doubtful. 
And please work on your spelling and grammar.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 10, 2011)

MikeyBreeze said:


> an inkling to consider with this game may be:
> will this be goodbye to Tortimer?
> and will we never see Pelly or Phylis again either? D; considering that the blonde dog may be the 'eager secretary' we've all heard of..
> 
> ...


 I've heard something about the Nintendo 3DS game cartridges having an up to 8GB capacity limit.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 10, 2011)

Skipper82342 said:


> OMG!! SWIMMING!!! CHANGE YOUR SHOES!!!! EPIC!!! IT SHOULD BE CALLED AC EPIC!!!! X3


 
Oh goody, I'm 12 now and just got a computer!
*surfs the web*
Lol, I discovered memes! I'm going to tell them to my friends and I think these memes are hip and new!
Especially "epic"! I think overusing an old meme is cool!
No ******ry intended! ....well, kinda....

To keep this from being a spam post:
Swimming, yay! Swimming is going to be fun.


----------



## Skipper82342 (Jun 10, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Oh goody, I'm 12 now and just got a computer!
> *surfs the web*
> Lol, I discovered memes! I'm going to tell them to my friends and I think these memes are hip and new!
> Especially "epic"! I think overusing an old meme is cool!
> ...


 
You are a ****** I'm 10 not 12 idiot and hip things a re dumb I don't understand the meaning of that word exapt you only and you are a newb.


----------



## Justin (Jun 10, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> I've heard something about the Nintendo 3DS game cartridges having an up to 8GB capacity limit.


 
I think they can go up to 4GB or 8GB so far but no game has used any more then a 2GB game cartridge so far.


----------



## Brad (Jun 10, 2011)

8 GB? Wow. Is it also true that the 3DS has all of the technical capablites of the original Xbox?


----------



## merinda! (Jun 10, 2011)

So is the swimming the new way to catch fish or?


----------



## Bogmire (Jun 10, 2011)

merinda! said:


> So is the swimming the new way to catch fish or?


 
Most likely a way to find hidden items or get more shells. Maybe you'll even find Gyroids in the water. Those things are supposed to like water right? Why DO they only come out after it rains anyway?


----------



## rafren (Jun 11, 2011)

8GB? o.o 

looking forward to an 8GB game


----------



## Summersett (Jun 11, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> I've heard something about the Nintendo 3DS game cartridges having an up to 8GB capacity limit.





rafren said:


> 8GB? o.o
> 
> looking forward to an 8GB game


Not that you necessarily meant it towards AC 3DS, but I wouldn't expect it to be anywhere near 8GB. Wii discs can store 4.7GB and ACCF only used ~445MB, which isn't even 10% of the disc. Most of the data is just the different images.


----------



## dusttball (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm still left wondering how many players will be in one town. I hope it is only one, because of the mayor thing. But then will there be four town spaces on one game? or is Nintendo planning on making four characters being co-mayors? That'd be lame.

Also: Wouldn't it be cool if, when the character dives, you find ATLANTIS? Hahah. It will never happen. But it could be like the GameCube Island. Except you meet mermaids underwater. And they let you have a little mermaid house there if you don't drown. =]


----------



## MikeyBreeze (Jun 11, 2011)

dusttball said:


> I'm still left wondering how many players will be in one town. I hope it is only one, because of the mayor thing. But then will there be four town spaces on one game? or is Nintendo planning on making four characters being co-mayors? That'd be lame.
> 
> Also: Wouldn't it be cool if, when the character dives, you find ATLANTIS? Hahah. It will never happen. But it could be like the GameCube Island. Except you meet mermaids underwater. And they let you have a little mermaid house there if you don't drown. =]


 
THAT WOULD BE SO COOL. I've never considered that! And maybe special underwater Animals that they haven't used yet could live there aswell?


----------



## AC fan forever (Jun 11, 2011)

can i ask if you look at the start of the trailer on the tent's mailbox is it me or can people see the leaf on top of it?? also i am new i am not sure where this is meant to go and the game looks awesome.


----------



## digla33 (Jun 12, 2011)

Amazing.


----------



## dusttball (Jun 15, 2011)

AC fan forever said:


> can i ask if you look at the start of the trailer on the tent's mailbox is it me or can people see the leaf on top of it?? also i am new i am not sure where this is meant to go and the game looks awesome.


 
I saw the leaf on top of it, too. Weird. Weird. Weird. I wonder why it's there? Any ideas? Anyone?.. Bueller?.. Anyone?


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 15, 2011)

HYPE HYPE HYPE HYPE HYPE HYPE HYPE HYPE HYPE HYPE.

Looks neat.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 20, 2011)

AC fan forever said:


> can i ask if you look at the start of the trailer on the tent's mailbox is it me or can people see the leaf on top of it?? also i am new i am not sure where this is meant to go and the game looks awesome.


 


dusttball said:


> I saw the leaf on top of it, too. Weird. Weird. Weird. I wonder why it's there? Any ideas? Anyone?.. Bueller?.. Anyone?


 
Just had a look and right away I knew why. Because the mailbox is made out of a cardboard box. And if you remember, the cardboard box that you could put in your house had a green leaf on it. As well as seeing the boxes stacked on top of each other in a newcoming/moving neighbors house. They all have green leaves . It's cute though how they designed you to have a poor cardboard mailbox when starting out.

EDIT: Example here:


----------



## dusttball (Jun 20, 2011)

Brian117 said:


> Just had a look and right away I knew why. Because the mailbox is made out of a cardboard box. And if you remember, the cardboard box that you could put in your house had a green leaf on it. As well as seeing the boxes stacked on top of each other in a newcoming/moving neighbors house. They all have green leaves . It's cute though how they designed you to have a poor cardboard mailbox when starting out.
> 
> EDIT: Example here:


 
Cool! So you do think that we'll start in that little tent in the beginning of the game contrary to what others are saying about the tent being for summer campers? Could we enter the summer campers tents in the GameCube version?

PS: I would have never realized that was a cute little cardboard mailbox. I like!


----------



## ACCLOVERM13 (Jul 4, 2011)

I have been rewatching the trailer for about 13 times now!!!!!! *It's gonna be EPIC! *
The music makes me feel so warm n fuzzy inside, makes me think of playing animal crossing game cube!


----------



## Jake (Jul 4, 2011)

hate the music.


----------



## Solar (Jul 4, 2011)

ACCLOVERM13 said:


> I have been rewatching the trailer for about 13 times now!!!!!! *It's gonna be EPIC! *
> The music makes me feel so warm n fuzzy inside, makes me think of playing animal crossing game cube!


 
I agree with you ten-fold


----------



## Envy (Jul 4, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> hate the music.


 
At least it isn't Wild World music again.


----------



## Equestrian (Jul 4, 2011)

*OMG!!*

1.) LOVE THE MUSIC!!!
2.) The furniture looks great and im glad the neighbors houses look more like a home
3.) Legend of zelda 
4.)Swimming!!!! maybe a new type of fish suck as clams? 
5.) shoes pants/skirts and shirts? YAYYYYYY!!!!
6.) Its just too freakin amazing for words
THEY HAVE WINTER HATS!!!!

But the question is: What does nooks and the able sisters look like? I hope they are together I didnt like they were so far apart in City Folk. And is there a city? I also heard the name was going to be Animal Crossing: New Frontier


----------



## SodaDog (Jul 6, 2011)

YOU. CAN. SWIM.

*Faints*


----------



## Equestrian (Jul 6, 2011)

http://ds.ign.com/articles/117/1179796p1.html

Read this for some info! It says that mysterious bee box/shrine has something to do with attracting a certain type of bug. A bee maybe?? Also, does anyone know if your can trade in your ds lite and dsi for the 3ds(ya know for the discount) or only one?


----------



## D1llon (Jul 7, 2011)

Equestrian said:


> http://ds.ign.com/articles/117/1179796p1.html
> 
> Read this for some info! It says that mysterious bee box/shrine has something to do with attracting a certain type of bug. A bee maybe?? Also, does anyone know if your can trade in your ds lite and dsi for the 3ds(ya know for the discount) or only one?


 The article says that it could attract bugs BUT they are also very unsure of what it does.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 7, 2011)

Equestrian said:


> But the question is: What does nooks and the able sisters look like? I hope they are together I didnt like they were so far apart in City Folk.


 

You thought they were far apart in CF? Try playing ACGC xD
But I like them farther apart. It makes you play more!


----------



## Equestrian (Jul 7, 2011)

JabuJabule said:


> You thought they were far apart in CF? Try playing ACGC xD
> But I like them farther apart. It makes you play more!


 
Well, you have a point there. I never had game cube and kind of sad i never did so i dont know. I barely play AC:CF because its not that great compared to WW and it isnt portable :/


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 7, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> hate the music.


 
I love it :|


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 7, 2011)

Equestrian said:


> Well, you have a point there. I never had game cube and kind of sad i never did so i dont know. I barely play AC:CF because its not that great compared to WW and it isnt portable :/


 
Look:
http://guidesmedia.ign.com/guides/16562/images/af_map.jpg

You can still buy GC online for as low as $5, and you can play it on your Wii. If you do get it, you won't be disappointed


----------



## Jake (Jul 8, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> I love it :|


 
Well well well. It isn't ACGC is it?


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 8, 2011)

Well, as much as I loved ACGC's music, new music would also be nice, considering what they did with CF. >.>


----------



## MikeyBreeze (Jul 8, 2011)

I'd love a mix up in the music. Something that sounds ACGC or ACWW-ish, the AC music always has a way of sounding like the most relaxing music I've ever heard in a video game..


----------



## .IE. (Jul 19, 2011)

*dies* Whenever I saw this last month, I died of happiness. *o*


----------



## SodaDog (Jul 19, 2011)

it kinda shed a tear to me when i heard this music ;'(


----------



## .IE. (Jul 19, 2011)

ToontownLeroy said:


> it kinda shed a tear to me when i heard this music ;'(


 
Isn't it awesome music?? 

I'd be psyched if that was one of the daily soundtracks, or a holiday or special soundtrack.


----------



## D1llon (Jul 19, 2011)

Since we're all talking about the music ;D
I thought it was great except for the kettle drum, that threw it off a lot.


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Jul 19, 2011)

The animal was stalking the person at 1:27.


----------



## Tide of Wonders (Jul 22, 2011)

I can't wait to explore the wonderful world! I also can't wait to go swimming, and meet the "Secretary"!


----------



## AnimalCrossingCF (Jul 22, 2011)

This is so COOL!In this game you can put things on the wall unlike the other games,Swim,bences,So very cool.Wish it was out now.


----------



## .IE. (Jul 23, 2011)

AnimalCrossingCF said:


> This is so COOL!In this game you can put things on the wall unlike the other games,Swim,bences,So very cool.Wish it was out now.


 
We already know the facts you can put up wall furniture, swim, and have benches. -_-

Old news is old.


----------



## Brian117 (Jul 24, 2011)

.IE. said:


> We already know the facts you can put up wall furniture, swim, and have benches. -_-
> 
> Old news is old.


 
They are just excited...give them a freaking break.


----------



## LD1808 (Jul 28, 2011)

The trailer looked amazing!  

I hope that stuff like nooks' and the ables comes back!


----------



## Freya123 (Jul 28, 2011)

LD, of course they are. It's Animal Crossing. Can you imagine it without any of them?

I watched the trailer on my 3DS and I thought it looked GREAT in 3D! The effects are so subtle, but that's what makes it so great!


----------



## LD1808 (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah, but Im still kinda worried they'd change them  

This game is the reason I'm getting a 3DS! >


----------



## Internetakias (Jul 28, 2011)

AnimalCrossingCF said:


> This is so COOL!In this game you can put things on the wall unlike the other games,Swim,bences,So very cool.Wish it was out now.


Thanks for the reminder, Captain Obvious!


----------



## bloop2424 (Jul 28, 2011)

Internetakias said:


> Thanks for the reminder, Captain Obvious!


 
You, read this:


Brian117 said:


> They are just excited...give them a freaking break.


----------



## LD1808 (Jul 28, 2011)

He obviously didn't read that.


----------



## TheEmeraldAngel (Aug 20, 2011)

Did anyone (besides me) notice that when the male character dove into the water, he didn't have shoes (and possibly no pants)? 
It's gonna be awesome if we can run around barefoot. This ironically seems like it's adapting more to real life, because I run 
around barefoot a lot in the summer and a lot of my neighbors have those kinds of bushes around their houses.  
(Sorry if there's any weird spacing on here. I'm on my iPod Touch.)


----------



## PrincessJess (Aug 20, 2011)

OMG, that is so cute!

I love how you can swim :3


----------



## TheEmeraldAngel (Aug 21, 2011)

Yep, swimming is definitely my favorite part.  I just hope it doesn't affect fishing, because I love fishing in all the games.


----------



## Tide of Wonders (Aug 21, 2011)

TheEmeraldAngel said:


> Yep, swimming is definitely my favorite part.  I just hope it doesn't affect fishing, because I love fishing in all the games.



Me, too! Fishing is my bells maker!


----------



## NathanSalsa (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't really like fishing that much, but I hope it's not ruined. I think it would be cool if when you dive underwater you could look for treasure or furniture, bells, etc.


----------



## ringleader (Aug 22, 2011)

From looking at other  AC/3d video's i think you can only swim  if you have a swiming suit on.

And  from the first AC/3d video's i'd say the tint is your home.

If you wach this video the home is in the same place the tint is in the new video


----------



## ringleader (Aug 22, 2011)

From waching other ac/3d's video's i think the only way you can swim is if you have the swim suit on so i doubt is will mess up our fishing.

And  all so,i think the tint is   your starter home  as  i wached  a video that has a home in the same place the tint is in the E3 video.


----------



## Tichierichie (Aug 23, 2011)

I seem to have noticed that the boy who jumped into the sea had to run on to a jetty to jump so I imagine it will be like the other games where you can't jump in at the beach border between the sand and sea.


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 27, 2011)

I really looove the song in the trailer. Probably because the first time I heard it I was stoned  And ALL music sounds AMAZING then.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 28, 2011)

KCourtnee said:


> I really looove the song in the trailer. Probably because the first time I heard it I was stoned  And ALL music sounds AMAZING then.



Boasting about being stoned doesn't make you cool. Keep it PG friendly around here. It's an Animal Crossing forum of all things, not some "share when you last got high" forum.


----------



## Tide of Wonders (Aug 28, 2011)

Brian117 said:


> Boasting about being stoned doesn't make you cool. Keep it PG friendly around here. It's an Animal Crossing forum of all things, not some "share when you last got high" forum.



AGREED.


----------

